# lidwoorden



## Andrey05

Uiteindelijk is de tekst van de notaris door Nederlandse beëdigde tolk, de heer J. W. van Duiven, vertaald. 
 
Hoe vinden jullie deze zin? Moet er een lidword zijn voor 'Nederlandse'? Zou 'de heer' liever weggegooid moeten worden?
 
Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Lopes

Normaal gesproken moet 'een' voor, maar in een specifieke context kan het ook 'de' zijn (als er verschillende tolken zijn, waarvan er één Nederlands is). 'De heer' kan in mijn ogen gewoon blijven staan.


----------



## Andrey05

Lopes said:


> Normaal gesproken moet 'een' voor, maar in een specifieke context kan het ook 'de' zijn (als er verschillende tolken zijn, waarvan er één Nederlands is). 'De heer' kan in mijn ogen gewoon blijven staan.


 
Bedankt, Lopes

Maar vind je misschien deze zin mooier? 

Uiteindelijk is de tekst van de notaris door de heer J. W. van Duiven, Nederlandse beëdigde tolk, vertaald. 
 
Moet daar ook volgens jou 'een' staat? Zeg je toch niet "de heer vd Duiven is beëdigde tolk" (zonder een)?


----------



## Lopes

'Nederlands beëdigd tolk' is ook mogelijk, 'Nederlandse beëdigde tolk' niet. Of de zin mooier is, is in dit geval in kwestie van smaak denk ik. Het klinkt misschien wat formeler.


----------



## Andrey05

Is 'tolk' dus een het-woord? Vreemd want van Dale woordenboek zegt dat het 'de tolk' is. Zal 'vertaler' iets veranderen?

Uiteindelijk is de tekst door de heer J. W. van Duiven, <de/een?> Nederlandse beëdigde vertaler, vertaald.


----------



## Lopes

Tolk is een 'de-woord'. De exacte regels over het hoe en waarom van 'beëdigd tolk' kan ik je helaas niet vertellen, misschien dat iemand anders die weet.


----------



## Joannes

Dag Andrey, welkom,

*Tolk* is wel degelijk een de-woord, maar *beëdigd* staat er onverbogen voor omdat het geheel een beroep is - zie opmerking c hier.

Het gedrag van deze adjectieven is op dit forum grondig onderzocht geweest door CapnPrep  - hier alvast twee links.


----------

